# .243 Rifle? Can't Decide which mfg.



## bdh817 (Dec 2, 2008)

I am looking to buy a .243 cal rifle. It will be used for coyote and some deer. I normaly deer hunt with a remington model 760 pump in 30-06 and love it. But I am looking to have a multi purpose gun. I have looked at some of the remington 700's and I like them. Any recomendations? It doesn't have to be rem. just what I have looked at. What do ya'll shoot?

Thanks 
Brian


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I personally shoot Rugers, but I really like Remingtons also. Either make will last and shoots good. One nice plus on the 700's is that you can customize them easier than the other brands, and the actions can't be beat. I personally do not like the way the Savages feel, they shoot good, but the handle like crap in IMO.


----------



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

Brian,

I would recommend the rem 700. If you are looking at it now stick with it. They are great actions and shoot well and will last you years to come. Take a look at the rem 700 sps. Its a good bang for the buck. There are a ton of aftermarket parts for it and when you shoot the barrel out you can have it rebuilt to whatever configuration you want to. Top the rifle off with some leupold mark 4 rings and bases and a nice Night force 2.5-10 x 24 NXS scope or a Nightforce 2.5-10 x 32 NXS and you will have a nice little rig to do all your needs.

How about getting a custom rig in .260, best of both worlds and if you reload the .260 is great for that with so many different 6.5mm bullets to choose from.

but hey thats just what i would do.

stephen


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Either a Remington 700 or Tikka T3 will fill your needs nicely.

I have a 30+ year love affair with LH 700's and have them from 22-250 up to 338 Magnum. Every one is superbly accurate.

My "work rifle" is a LH 700 VS in 308 that prints Black Hills 168 grain Match sub MOA as long as I care to lay behind it and put rounds downrange.

I also have a Tikka T3 Lite Stainless in 243 that I use as my truck & walk around coyote/varmint rifle. That T3 is quite possibly the best walk around varminter I've ever owned and is easily the lightest weight centerfire rifle I've ever owned. It came out of the box with a 3# trigger and sub MOA accuracy. A T3 will set you back a bit less than a 700, BTW...

On the subject of the 243, when Remington came out with that round I wish that had never used that "dual purpose" caliber bit as a selling point. I bought it, the same as everyone else.

The 243 is IMO *THE* best coyote caliber around, but after having shot a good number of deer & goats with various 243's over the years, I cannot in honesty say I consider it a good medium game round.

Marginal at best, it will do fine as long as you pick your shot carefully and every factor is perfect. How often does that happen deer hunting?...


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

ive got a savage 10 (cheap package gun) with different glass and love it. it shoots good. nothing fancy but it shoots fine.


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

TIKKA


----------



## bdh817 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for all of the reply's. Tikka? I am not familiar with it, is it a new rifle? Who really makes it?
Thanks again
Brian


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

bdh817 said:


> Thanks for all of the reply's. Tikka? I am not familiar with it, is it a new rifle? Who really makes it?
> Thanks again
> Brian


Sako they are a very good rifle


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

Look at TC's Icon.It's only few bucks more than Rems CDL/BDL and IMO one of the best guns out there in that price range.Ruger is always worth a look.All depends on how much your looking to spend.Syn stocked versions generally can save you up to a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

If you are looking for a great value in a rifle the Weatherby Vanguard Synthetic can be had for under $400. Nice rifle, good shooter, and a good price.

I would try to narrow it down to your top 3-4 choices(Ruger, Remington, Tikka, Weatherby, etc) then go down to your local gun shop and handle them all. Each gun seems to fit just a little different and if it doesn't fit and feel good in your hands you won't be happy.

Picking a good gun is like picking a good wife and the relationship might even last longer.(Especially if you spend to much time with the gun)

Good luck


----------



## deadyote (Nov 17, 2008)

REMINGTON 700.


----------



## tabes (Apr 11, 2006)

ruger all the way its based on a mauser action rings are included and with the new triggers and barrels they are very accurate


----------



## bdh817 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks again for the info.. I am going to go with a Tikka t3 lite in .243 to have for my carry around coyote and deer gun (in Georgia anyway). and a remington 700 sps stainless to build little by little. I am not sure what cal though. 300 or 308? The 700 will be my gun for when I get the chance to go out west and go to Alaska, Moose and Elk. What is the differnce between the two. Any recomendations on caliber.
Thanks
Brian


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

bdh817 said:


> Thanks again for the info.. I am going to go with a Tikka t3 lite in .243 to have for my carry around coyote and deer gun (in Georgia anyway). and a remington 700 sps stainless to build little by little. I am not sure what cal though. 300 or 308? The 700 will be my gun for when I get the chance to go out west and go to Alaska, Moose and Elk. What is the differnce between the two. Any recomendations on caliber.
> Thanks
> Brian


 270wsm


----------



## bdh817 (Dec 2, 2008)

Sorry!! Correction 30 06 or 308?


----------

